# Lupus + Meniere's Disease.



## nick17gar (Apr 8, 2012)

So my father in law, hes got both lupus and meniere's disease. Obviously a ton of meds. he gets dizzy, and is continuing his treatment with little help. 

well now that theres medical marijuana in DC, we are trying to convince him that maybe he should try some 'greener' meds. 

Anyone here have either of these sicknesses, and gotten positive results from smoking cannibis, or eating/drinking/vap'ing/etc... it?


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 8, 2012)

nick17gar said:


> So my father in law, hes got both lupus and meniere's disease. Obviously a ton of meds. he gets dizzy, and is continuing his treatment with little help.
> 
> well now that theres medical marijuana in DC, we are trying to convince him that maybe he should try some 'greener' meds.
> 
> Anyone here have either of these sicknesses, and gotten positive results from smoking cannibis, or eating/drinking/vap'ing/etc... it?


My aunt and a very good friend of mine have lupus. I've found that Cheese works very well for the spasms associated with lupus. I've also noticed that Cannatonic from Resin Seeds helps with the body aches.


----------



## nick17gar (Apr 8, 2012)

hm cool, thanks ill pass on the info. 

any preferences for dizzyness/nausea?


----------

